# Daughter's Spec



## phillja (Oct 1, 2007)

My daughter's first spec. She's done well surf fishing and offshore and now she's doing it up on peirs. I had sto show it off.

Andy


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

There's a good one!:clap


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great Job Dad and Daughter!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow! Very nice speck - congrats:clap


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap very cool


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Spec! Thanks for posting.


----------



## phillja (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the comments. The daughter's loving reading the congrats comments. We look foward to alot more in and off shore!!!

Andy


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Way to go girl! :clap:clap Building memories for a lifetime!!!!:bowdown


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Very nice fish:toast


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

That's a very nice fish.:clap Tell her to keep at it. There's only more where that one came from.


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

nice fish wheres is that dock if you dont mind me askin and is it private or is it public access


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrat's to your daughter on a nice speck :clap And good on you for taking her fishing.


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

NICE job! Thanks for sharing... Fish2 beat me to the question... mind sharing what dock that was?


----------

